# Paid Internships?



## ashleynapier (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone know of any paid internships in or around the Phoenix, AZ area? I'm having a hell of a time finding a job, in both records and coding, and I desperately need one! I absolutely can NOT work for free because of daycare, and daycare here will be about $1200/mo (full time). I'd prefer inpatient over outpatient, but of course I'd take what I could get.

I have a certificate in Health Care Reimbursement, and an associates in Applied Business w/a concentration in Health Care Management. I've also taken, and passed, the coding exam! I lack 'experience' though, so my education that I busted my butt on is apparently irrelevant to employers.

Any help/ideas would be appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## apeck (Oct 9, 2008)

*Crazy thought*

I know this sounds crazy but try your local health department..they took me without certification or experience outside of school. It could be a start that is hard to get.


----------



## ashleynapier (Oct 9, 2008)

What is that exactly? How do I locate jobs through them?


----------



## apeck (Oct 9, 2008)

*health department*

Your state should have a public health department. I found this job by using the state's website and you can view jobs through there. I'm in Florida but try your state's public health department. I am currently coding everything form adult health, women's health antepartum and children's health. I am gaining alot of expierence and they trained me. Try googling inpatient/outpatient coding jobs and your state and you should be able to get some good links.


----------



## ashleynapier (Oct 9, 2008)

Oooh, yeah yeah. I've searched state health jobs too. Nada. I'll have to look again though. I usually search daily for jobs, in hopes that something new was added, but I forgot about state jobs!


----------



## apeck (Oct 9, 2008)

sometimes you have to look at each job posting because the job posting doesn't always match coding. So make sure you pay attention to the discription, also it can say health information specialist. keep looking


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 9, 2008)

Please do not forget about jobs in billing, collections and some "sister" positions.  Those may also prove to be a good start for you.  I'm glad to see that you haven't ruled out "records" type jobs!

Good luck to you.


----------

